# New Aperture HDR Plugin - free



## Bigpikle

have a look here....

havent tried it yet but thought you might be interested


----------



## Christian6984

looks good, its it just for Apple Computers and do i need the Aperture program first (i am on windows XP). ive been using Qtpfsgui over last week its ok but bit hit and miss.


----------



## tmclssns

Christian6984 said:


> looks good, its it just for Apple Computers and do i need the Aperture program first (i am on windows XP). ive been using Qtpfsgui over last week its ok but bit hit and miss.


Aperture is developed by Apple and only available under Mac OS X. So the only way you'd be able to use it is to either buy a Mac or build yourself a Hackintosh.

However I've used Aperture on a PowerPC before and I must admit I like Adobe Lightroom more. The only thing I 'miss' is the ease you can create albums with Aperture - but Booksmart delivers better quality books (imo) so I use Lightroom and Booksmart.


----------



## parish

Nice find BP :thumb:

going to d/l it as I've got a few photos that it might be able to do something with - especially as they don't need to be identical compositions, i.e. taken using a tripod:

_The images that Hydra uses are not required to be taken with a tripod, as it is usually the case with HDR software. Hydra uses the same warping algorithm as Morph Age, which permits the alignment of images with offsets above a few pixels. This is a unique feature that means you can take photos anywhere without a tripod to later blend them in Hydra. This will change your way of making HDRs. Many more features._



tmclssns said:


> However I've used Aperture on a PowerPC before and I must admit I like Adobe Lightroom more. The only thing I 'miss' is the ease you can create albums with Aperture - but Booksmart delivers better quality books (imo) so I use Lightroom and Booksmart.


Hehe - I tried both and decided I preferred Aperture


----------



## beardboy

How is it free - on that link it says it's a Demo?


----------



## tmclssns

@parish: I might like Aperture now - on my powerPC it was extremely slow compared to Lightroom.. and old habbits die hard. So I kind of know my way around in Lightroom.


----------



## parish

beardboy said:


> How is it free - on that link it says it's a Demo?


I spotted that too, but on this page - http://www.creaceed.com/weblog/hydra_2.html - it says

_You can download a demo version and judge by yourself how good Hydra's HDR images actually are. There's neither use limit nor time limit for trying the demo version._

I suspect that you have unlimited use, but you can't save the resulting images - or they are watermarked or something.

Just d/l it now - I'll let you know in a few minutes......


----------



## parish

Yep, it watermarks the resulting image. Here's a quick go with it - bear in mind that it's the first time i've ever done any HDR so I'm sure with more experience better results could be had - also, it says some features/functionality are disabled although I can't see what as nothing is greyed out. Maybe it just doesn't appear in the dialogues?

(BTW, Beardboy, this is the pumping station at Blagdon; well worth a visit - it's FREE  )


----------



## Bigpikle

didnt know it was a demo 

results dont look too bad though....


----------



## parish

Bigpikle said:


> didnt know it was a demo
> 
> results dont look too bad though....


Especially as they were taken handheld so don't align properly.

I'm going there again in May so, if I remember, I'll take my tripod and try doing it properly :thumb:


----------



## parish

OK, I've had another go with the above photos and spent more time with the settings - especially aligning the images. Here's the result. Have to say that I've also d/l the demo of Photomatix and that seems even better :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984

tmclssns said:


> Aperture is developed by Apple and only available under Mac OS X. So the only way you'd be able to use it is to either buy a Mac or build yourself a Hackintosh.
> 
> However I've used Aperture on a PowerPC before and I must admit I like Adobe Lightroom more. The only thing I 'miss' is the ease you can create albums with Aperture - but Booksmart delivers better quality books (imo) so I use Lightroom and Booksmart.


Thank you, im not great at all the techical stuff in there. I have been using Qtpfsgui recently and it does some great results but is fussy about slight differances in the image (i dont have a tripod), also just got photoshop cs4 extended recently to gonna have to have a mess about with that.

Orignal:


----------

